

Brent Simmons On switching away from Core Data - joshstaiger
http://inessential.com/2010/02/26/on_switching_away_from_core_data

======
TrevorBurnham
I just read this article about optimizing NetNewsWire for the iPhone in
NetNewsWire for the iPhone. Definitely looking forward to seeing the
performance improvements in the next release. It's great to see a developer
who knows when it's the right time to tweak and how to do so.

------
DenisM
tl;dr: When operating over a small subset of a large dataset use an ORM such
as Core Data, when operating over a large subset of a large dataset use direct
SQL access.

There are also couple of useful links in there.

~~~
Zev
Core Data isn't an ORM, even if EOF originally was.

~~~
DenisM
I didn't realize that, but you're right:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/523482/core-data-vs-
sqlit...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/523482/core-data-vs-sqlite3)

